# People to skin with in Routt County?



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

:roll: 

trying to meet some people that want to hike and ski around da Boat. Lived here almost a year and still can't find some people to go ski/hike with. Lot's of people with sleds, but that's not my bag. Want to ski Hahn's a bunch, spend a long weekend or two in the Zirkels, Sand Mountain (where is the best place to park?), and more. Been checking out a the pitch across the canyon out the mountain... looks sweet! Just want to get out and don't want to ski solo later in the season...Anybody? I got a 4x4, tele and avi gear, and lots of enthusiasm...

hoping to get lots of responses!


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Reading over my post I'd like to add I like long walks by the beach too. Doesn't anyone want to hike?


----------



## yacantski (Dec 7, 2006)

i do a little bit around here. mostly on buff pass rabbit ears and a couple times a year in the flat tops and hahns. with no pass i'm always looking to go with people.


----------

